# BSA bicycle



## Godevil (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi, 
Find my frame (number R25939) 
With some parts


 
Now, i research to complete my bicycle !

Anyone have forks, Wheel, saddle  ?

Thanks


----------



## blackcat (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello Godevil;
Try:  www.stuart-bray-motorcycles.co.uk
What part of France are you?
Serge


----------



## Godevil (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi Blackcat,
In britain next Concarneau
Stuart haven't forks.


----------



## blackcat (Aug 9, 2018)

Re;
Okay, more than 20 years ago, i had a 1er patern and a 2 nd patern...
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,

Sadly missing the most difficult to get parts. Still, you'll get there in the end.

Nice script Willys, also tough to get the correct parts for, I have a 1941, it took five years to find the full set of correct K-H one piece wheels... (-:

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Godevil (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Mercian, Good Slat !

This Slat is mine.I have 3 K-H Wheels. The 2 others wheels are in 4 1/2 inches for CJ2A.
For the first photo, it's a second slat body behind the frame of the BSA.


----------



## undercover_poe (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice jeeps!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Godevil (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi,
Difficult to find BSA parts.
Now, i research a spare part.
How many cm or inchs for steering tube of the forks ?
Thanks


----------



## Mercian (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, Godevil

the dimension indicated (top of forks to top of nut) on my bike is 7.25 inches, or 18.4 cm. The tube for the forks is slightly shorter (6 or 7 mm), so the fork tube is around 17.7 cm, or 7 inches.

A+

Adrian


----------



## Godevil (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks a lot Adrian

David


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 13, 2018)

How do I identify the jeep wheels. I have a stack of about 8.


----------



## Mercian (Sep 13, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> How do I identify the jeep wheels. I have a stack of about 8.




The wheels for the prototype jeeps, and early production 1941 to early 1942 jeeps were a one piece construction, and these are hard to find because few were made, and they were replaced by later wheels.

The ones used in jeep production from early 42 to end of production in 45, and on the jeep trailers, were a two piece construction, which allows the wheels to separated into two parts to take the tyres off without special tools in the field. These are more common than early one piece, but still rare because they were relatively fragile. This meant they often don't survive well, and that they were replaced with a different type of one piece wheel on civilian and miltary jeeps after 45. 

Two piece 'Combat Rims' are the easiest to spot, the one piece is harder because there are many similar post war ones.

After that brief introduction, here is a site telling you almost everything you need to know. If you still have doubts after that, send pictures to Godevil or myself, we'll be glad to help.

http://www.rensjeep.com/rim/wheelid.html

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Godevil (Sep 13, 2018)

Early Wheel, very rare !     4x3 rivets - Have you some photos ?


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks gentlemen,
I have not looked at the wheels in a while.
If I remember correctly, all of my wheels are one piece except one.
4 or 5 of my wheels came to me on my 1963 International Scout when I purchased it in the 1980s.
I suspect all of the one piece wheels that I have are post war.
I'll look this week and take some photos.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Godevil (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have find a front Wheel with 32 spokes. Not BSA but It's looks like a good.
Now, i research an Bottom bracket axle.
Many measures on EBay...
This seller have 128 ? 134 ? 143 ?  Overall Axle Length
and the Centre to Centre Distance Between the Raised Areas is    49 ?  53 mm ?
Somebody have an axle for measures ?

And for chain, 1/8" with ????? links is good ?????


Thanks a lot


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi, Godevil.

This is one question I wish I could help with, but I can't.

I have exactly the same problem, I'm trying to find a correct bottom bracket, but can't find details of what it should be. Moreover, BSA bottom bracet searches brings up details of thousands of modern bb cartridges, because they use BSA threads!

I will continue looking, if I find the information, I'll put it here, please do the same for me if you come across it. The only other option I have at the moment is to dismantle one of my other parabike's bb's to look, but the ball bearings get everywhere (-:

Have a Good Weekend,

Adrian


----------



## vintagebicycleman (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi Godevil,

I may be able to help you with Wheel rims, front hub , bottom bracket, forks, headset parts and brakes.

Kind regards,

Rob


----------



## Godevil (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi, find and install my Bottom bracket axle.
The good measures are 128 mm Overall Axle Length and Distance Between Bearing Surfaces is 49 mm.
Find on EBay http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/709-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123438254407

Thanks Rob for your answer, i send you a message !

I had make a first paint for the winter…


----------



## Godevil (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Project was stop !  I don't find any part to complete the bicycle....

Anybody have rear Wheel BSA with 40 spokes ?

Thanks for your answer !

My last mannequin ! "free french" jump to fixed Wehrmacht  in britain (Plumelec - Saint-Marcel).


----------



## johan willaert (Dec 26, 2018)

Complete rear wheel for sale

http://www.stuart-bray-motorcycles....pares/rear-wheel-good-condition-ready-to-fit/


----------



## Mercian (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Godevil,

Thanks for the information on the bottom bracket axle of 128 mm Overall Axle Length and Distance Between Bearing Surfaces is 49 mm. Did you find this information somewhere, or was it a good guess?

For the rear wheel, another option is to build it up. The rims are Dunlop Westrick 26 x 1 3/8, and are common to many english bicycles of the period. 

Since I have a correct unissued Mark X cog and hub, but no wheels, I bought a front and rear wheel with rims of the correct type off Ebay UK for £75, which I will rebuild and repaint.These also had a good Sturmey Archer 3 speed I can swap out, and stainless spokes I can reuse in the rebuild.  

Purists may object, but my frame is brown, so finding brown wheels (and other parts) is an added difficulty, and I really don't want to repaint original green parts. Should correct original parts turn up, then they are easy enough to change.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Godevil (Dec 30, 2018)

Salut Mercian et merci pour tes tuyaux,
Selon mes mesures, c'est le vendeur d'Ebay qui m'a conseillé 49 mm.
Le choix de reconstruire la roue est peut-être le plus accessible dans un premier temps !


----------

